# netbook, presentation, screen resolution



## everypot (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm going to do a seminar presentation using my 10" netbook which runs FreeBSD + KDE4.3. But with the screen resolution being just 1024*600, the PDF file looks rather vague under the presentation view mode. Is there a way to set up the output screen resolution to, for example, 1280*1024? Tips, please


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2009)

If it has an external VGA connection hookup the beamer to that. Most modern beamers are capable of doing 1280x1024. You may need to restart your netbook with the beamer attached though.


----------



## aragon (Sep 20, 2009)

I take it you're outputting to a projector?  Set your resolution to the projector's native resolution.  Usually xrandr(1) will tell you what is native, then use it to set it to that.


----------



## everypot (Sep 22, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> I take it you're outputting to a projector?  Set your resolution to the projector's native resolution.  Usually xrandr(1) will tell you what is native, then use it to set it to that.



Like this? 
	
	



```
xrandr --output VGA --auto
```

I will test it on a  projector tomorrow and post the result here.

```
%xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 1024 x 1024
VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
LVDS connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 223mm x 125mm
   1024x600       60.0*+
   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2
   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9
   720x400        85.0
   640x400        85.1
   640x350        85.1
```


----------



## aragon (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea, you're on the right track.  In your last pasting, the resolution marked with a "+" is what the display device elected to be "prefered" - that's always the native resolution in my limited experience, and the one you should use (--auto will pick it too).


----------

